# Pennhurst Asylum



## Johnny Thunder

The family behind Arapha Farms Bates Motel & Haunted Hayride will be opening their newest haunted attraction on September 24th!

Pennhurst Asylum is here in Spring City, PA and definitely looks well worth checking out this Halloween season. Information and details in the link.

http://pennhurstasylum.com/


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

A friend of mine Jen Burns is doing much of the scenery:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment




----------



## Johnny Thunder

Very cool!! I can't wait to check the new place out.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Neat ad:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

One wicked building!!


----------



## morbidmike

how freaking cool would it be to go to that or even better own that school now I'm off to find large sums of cash I will start be digging in Frighteners Entertainments back yard


----------



## jenniferxburns

*uh oh*

the books are actually for another haunted attraction i work at ...dorney park haunt.....the other pix IS pennhurst.


----------



## The_Real_Zipperneck

I just read this story
http://www.phoenixvillenews.com/articles/2010/08/30/news/doc4c7bb2101aa66369984174.txt
about all the PC people trying to get it shut down.
Anybody know the latest?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yes there's been a lot of local press coverage about this. 

However, it is moving forward and opening this Friday. I am hoping to get there for the opening.


----------



## PirateLady

Looks like a neat haunt.


----------



## morbidmike

I sooooooooooooooooooooooo wanted to go to this but not having a job has put a slight damper on this venture


----------



## scareme

Looks like a great place. It's too bad people want to stop this, but can't suggest another way to raise money to preserve the place. Being left empty has just left it open to vandals. This way people who have wanted to see it for years, can see it without breaking any laws. I hope it turns out well for the company backing it.


----------



## slightlymad

The building is creepy enough (been there with the kids) and now a haunt gotta get to that one


----------



## Dark Angel 27

looks cool. does it really matter what the preservationests say? what exactly seperates this haunt from the others? i think they need to back off. the people in charge of the haunt have done everythng they can to communicate with the people trying to shut them down. they're just trying to ruin the fun.


----------



## slightlymad

Well this building is special basically because of the extremely poor treatment of those it was intended to help and the many who died there. Outside of that it truly is haunted if I was home there are some very interesting pictures that my kids took up there one night. Me Im all for the haunt and the folks running it are good people.


----------



## hauntedyardofdoom

So I went to Pennhurst Asylum haunt Saturday night. The lines were ridiculously long - some folks were telling us it was a 4 hour wait. It was basically a free for all to even get on the main line. They definitely need to improve the way they handled the lines, hopefully they'll learn from their mistakes. Well it took us 3 hours to get in, but it was awesome. Some really good scares - and me and my friend hardly ever get scared in haunts, but damn if they didn't get us lol. Excellent theming and the tunnel was fantastic.


----------



## BobC

I was planning on going but decided not to...I'm glad I didn't, 3hrs to get in whoa! yeah I'd say they have some line issues. I went to Universal Orlando instead to Halloween horror nights 20th anniversary 8 haunted houses it was freaking awesome.


----------



## NoahFentz

So some of us New Jersey Haunters were thinking of going this weekend (Opening weekend). Anyone else going that weekend? Would love to meet some other haunters...


----------



## Johnny Thunder

As I've mentioned on Hauntcast, this year is going to be even bigger and more badass than last year. They've added a few new attractions which are pretty cool. Filmed up there a few weeks back, so you may even see me in some vid playing in one of the areas..........


----------



## Johnny Thunder

...and yeah my buddy Scabbie & I will be there this weekend. VIP passes baby.


----------

